# maytag refrig. mod msd2456geq ice maker leak



## alwaysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

This refrigerator is ten years old and has always had a service warranty which recently expired.Since it was new it has only had a few minor issues but the ice maker has always been problematic. Under warranty the whole unit has been changed three times.The refrigerator is a side by side with freezer on the left. The fan in the freezer is mounted on the back wall above the coils with no pan under it. The problem is that the coils keep freezing up and there is about an inch of ice in the bottom of the freezer and water periodicly leaks out onthe kitchen floor. I know I have a water leak but can never find it. I dont know how to find it or what to do next. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

it is not a water leak, what you have is a plugged defrost drain tube. You need to remove the back panel of your freezer, at the bottom just below the coils you will see a drain trough. take a hair dryer and melt all that ice until you have a drain tube that flows freely. You may have to try and force a wire down that tube to unblock it.


----------



## alwaysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

hardwareman:
Thankyou for the advice on how to fix my "water leak." Like you said the drain was frozen and appeared to have a blockage which was cleared with a heat gun, a piece of wire and a good flushing with about 5 or 6 large glasses of boiling water.Thanks again.
Joe


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no prob, glad to help


----------

